

Show HN: Responsive web app in JavaScript on HTML5stac - bhashkarsharma
http://demo.mobstacapp.com

======
facorreia
I'm not very impressed. The application takes 15 GET requests to show a
spinning wheel. Last request returns status code 429 (unknown status code).
That web app doesn't look very responsive.

~~~
ravipratapm
Apologies, we ran into rate limits that we had applied on our server so the
experience was very poor when you hit it (we really didn't expect HN to pick
it up!)

You're right that there are too many requests being made. We're fixing this
very soon, stay tuned.

Thanks for your feedback - we're in a early private beta and your inputs are
very valuable to us.

------
jenjenhar
Looks great and all, but why I would use HTML5stac rather than just
backbone+bootstrap which would provide more control.

Is there a particularly nice layer of abstraction that HTML5stac provides?

~~~
ravipratapm
HTML5stac provides the complete backend, including the models and REST APIs to
go with it. And it's full-stack JavaScript too, both on the client and server.

The demo app does in fact using Backbone+Bootstrap.

What HTML5stac makes dead simple for you is mapping your backend data models
to Backbone Collections. In addition, we have responsive images, and adaptive
templates, built into the framework.

------
optymizer
Watching a spinning wheel spin forever makes my blood boil.

Here's the error in the console: Failed to load resource: the server responded
with a status of 429 (UNKNOWN STATUS CODE) GET
[https://apiv2.mobstac.com/api/2.0/accounts/1/properties/1/ap...](https://apiv2.mobstac.com/api/2.0/accounts/1/properties/1/apps/1/collections/)

~~~
bhashkarsharma
Thanks for pointing out the issues and the valuable feedback. We didn't expect
such a great response and hit the throttling limits on our APIs. We are
addressing these issues.

------
f055
IMO responsiveness should have nothing to do with JavaScript, otherwise you're
doing it wrong.

~~~
ravipratapm
Do you mind elaborating why JavaScript should have nothing to do with it?

IMO responsiveness is a broad approach, and it doesn't necessarily imply only
a pure CSS3 approach using media queries. If using JavaScript can make the web
app more "responsive" to user needs, what's wrong with that?

------
prottmann
I always wonder what kind of news hit the main page.

~~~
ravipratapm
We are pulling a RSS feed of "mobile news" from a website called
intomobile.com (this is one of the features of HTML5stac)

